

Teen pleads guilty to 23 charges of swatting, harassing online game rivals - eric_h
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/teen-pleads-guilty-to-23-charges-of-swatting-harassing-online-game-rivals/

======
eric_h
Sociopathy is an unfortunate affliction

